# 8 week scan and baby only 0.9mm



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Plesae could i have some advice? Have just been for my scan am now 8 weeks according to EC dates. Doc said that baby was small just measuring 0.9mm - not even 1cm. i know this is very small and on both previous scans baby showed small for dates [at 5 and 6 wk scans]. If a late implanter, i am 3 weeks behind. That can't be right. I am very concerned but doc said she will be able to tell me more at 9 weeks - next wed. So i have a week of agony. Should i be preparing myself for the worst - is it that bad? I have done alot of research on sites and baby should be much bigger than this - maybe 50% bigger. Obviously i am in tears and feeling at end of tether - just need some hope. can my baby survive is it possible? 

thanks

Love
Floss


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is really difficult to say what is going on, I'm sorry I really wish I could make everything perfect for you  .

You will know more after your next scan, try to keep positive and hopefully tou will have answers next week

Take care x


----------

